# Rear bumper proper removals



## tedpre (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anybody in this site knows how to properly remove the 2003 325i rear bumper cover without damaging any clips or bracket inside? Appreciate any tips 

Thanks 
Ted


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Remove rear wheel.

Remove rear fender liner (1 clip, 3 screws)

Remove clip holding bumper to rear fender. (1 nut, 1 clip)

Open trunk, remove spare wheel compartment cover, remove 2 rectangular tabs covering the rear bumper shock support. Remove 3 14mm nuts on each side. Lay carpet or protective surface on ground behind car, pull bumper straight back.

Remove 12 expanding clips with a flathead screw driver or upholstery plug remover. Remove aluminum bumper support and bumper shocks from bumper cover.

Installation is reverse of removal.


----------



## tedpre (Oct 4, 2004)

*Is this the complete bumper removal?*



The HACK said:


> Remove rear wheel.
> 
> Remove rear fender liner (1 clip, 3 screws)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip.. another question though...is this for the whole bumper removal?...Do you need to remove the whole bumper assy just to remove the bumper cover?.what about removing just the cover?

THank you  
Ted


----------

